# Free HP Printable Labels for canning goods, etc



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Came across these vintage style label freebies from HP.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...labels&extcat=labelscovers&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us


----------

